# Danish officials halt production at store linked to Listeria infections



## daveomak.fs (Sep 29, 2019)

*Danish officials halt production at store linked to Listeria infections*
By News Desk on September 29, 2019
Danish authorities have halted production at a speciality food store after one of its products was linked to three Listeria infections.

The Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen) stopped production of food at a specialty…
Continue Reading


----------

